# Limbsaver Recoil Pad Leaking



## buttplate (Sep 8, 2015)

This may not be the correct place to post this so if the mods would like to move it to a better place feel free. 

I have a TC Encore camo stock with a Limbsaver recoil pad. The pad has begun to leak the sticky jel on everything it touches. Has anyone else had the same mess?

I had a Marlin 1895G that had a Limbsaver added by someone before me. It did the same thing. It made a mess everywhere I sat it down.

I replaced the one on the Marlin with a factory buttpad.

Does anyone know if Limbsaver or TC will stand behind this product?


----------



## GregoryB. (Sep 8, 2015)

There was a issue a few years back on Remington's, they replaced a bunch. Call the manufacturer and they may send you a new one.


----------



## buttplate (Sep 8, 2015)

*Common Problem*

After making the post I did some looking on line. It seems this has been a known issue. 

This is a factory TC stock. I will give them a call tomorrow and hope they are as helpful as the reviews say they can be. I will keep everyone posted for sure.


----------



## buttplate (Sep 10, 2015)

*Outstanding Customer Service*

Thank you to those who suggested I call Limbsaver Customer Service. I have truly never received the level of customer service I received from Limbsaver yesterday. When I explained that I had an Encore factory stock with a Limbsaver buttpad that was leaking the customer service manager asked me to email him some pictures of my pad removed from the stock and to check for a number under the pad. I did both last night and emailed the pictures to him. 

Now for the outstanding part..........This morning when they opened I called him just to be sure that he had received my email and that the pictures were what he needed. To my pleasant surprise my replacement buttpad had already been packaged for shipping and he provide me with a tracking number.

That is OUTSTANDING customer service.

I will keep you posted but I expect nothing less than a perfect end to this story and if all goes as I expect I have a Browning A-Bolt 300 Win Mag that would look very nice with a custom fitted Limbsaver buttpad installed.

Thank you again for the suggestion


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## buttplate (Oct 26, 2015)

I just wanted to provide a final update.

I received the replacement for both my Encore buttpad and a replacement for my 1895G. They are both installed and working beautifully. I have gotten several compliments and comments.

Thank you again to Limbsaver for the best in customer service.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 26, 2015)

Good to hear


----------



## SwampMoss (Oct 27, 2015)

Same issue last year with two pads and the customer service was great.  Great customer service.


----------



## lastofthebreed (Oct 27, 2015)

I had the same problem with a Limbsaver Recoil Pad.  Got the same response from Limbsaver-a great company to do business with.


----------

